# BOINC with NVidia



## flakblas (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm relatively new to FreeBSD and I've started using BOINC on all my computers. My main box is running FreeBSD 8.1 on an i7 with 6GB RAM. It tears through the BOINC jobs pretty quickly. My box also has a NVidia GTX470 card that I'd like to use with BOINC as well. I tried installing the drivers and I think it worked. I had to install xorg-server and nvidia-driver and now I have /dev/nvidia0 so I guess that worked but I don't know how to tell for sure. If it is working then BOINC isn't seeing the video card. I'm sure I'm not the first person to run into this but searches for "BOINC" and "nvidia" and "FreeBSD" were fruitless. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ertyu (Jan 12, 2011)

You're going to need the CUDA subsystem. It's not available for FreeBSD, but it seems you might be able to get the Linux one going.

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=38242&st=20


----------

